# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  fave couple?

## lildevil

Who's your fave corrie couple?
Clair and Ashley
Sarah and Scooter
Violet and Jason 
Shelly and Charlie
Maria and Tyrone
Fizz and Kirk
Cilla and Les
Leanne and Jamie
Frankie and Danny

----------


## Treacle

None  :Big Grin:  And Jack & Vera should be on there, they're pointless but half-decent.

----------


## phils little sister

yeah were's jack & vera it voted other for them  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tamzi

I voted other, Jack and Vera are a great couple,

----------


## Johnny Allen

Jack and Vera, by the way Claire has an E on the end, sorry to point these things out.

----------


## kirsty_g

frankie and danny

----------


## Angeldelight

Frankie and Danny for sure... haven't seen much of Jack and Vera lately...

----------


## Chris_2k11

Frankie & Danny I suppose.

----------


## kirsty_g

go frankie and danny

----------


## lildevil

i think the stroyline to do with Fankie, Leanne and Danny should be good fun to watch.

----------


## Debs

fizz and kirk are soo good together

----------


## shannisrules

i like sarah and scooter heir really cute together

----------


## CrazyLea

fizz and kirk. they are really funny together

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i like sarah and scooter their really cute together


  :Sick:

----------


## lildevil

Frankie and Danny are the best for me cause there like a normal married couple , they like to argue alot and then they make up after words, they can wrap each other round the fingers.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

my fav is frankie and danny

----------


## OlafVonPokemon

my favourite couple is being the chinese girl and her boyfriend, we never see them though, always unpeking there boxes and turning on the muzik when they vant to be watching tellyvizion? I am so confused.

----------


## feelingyellow

cilla and les,  there just so funny! i think in about 20 years time they'll still be on there and be just like jack and vera!   :Big Grin:

----------


## emma172

Jack and Vera!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Jack and Vera!! Rock on!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

think cillia and les they are ment

----------


## Potato1992

claire and ashely are cute but cilla and les are funny im not sure   :Searchme:   :Searchme:

----------


## Treacle

Shows how popular the Sharlie borefest is *yawn*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

yeh i was thinking that. I like Frankie and Danny and its probably because they dont bore the life out of me.

----------


## true.moon

vera and jack
but at the mo frankie and danny

----------


## i_luv_dennis

go cillia

----------


## Chris_2k11

Where is Cilla anyway, aint seen her in a while...

----------


## true.moon

probably on holiday tanning herself again

----------


## Potato1992

not sure

----------


## Abi

Vera and Jack!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> probably on holiday tanning herself again


lol!

----------


## kayla05

Frankie and Danny for me!

----------


## lildevil

i think Frankie and Danny our the best couple there.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i think frankie and danny too!!!

----------


## luna_lovegood

Frankie and Danny even though he is a scumbag for cheating on her!

I also really like Fizz and kirk.

----------

